# Cannot delete "SandBlastBackup" folders



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I installed ZoneAlarm Free firewall recently. I thought I was getting a firewall only; but, it appears something else got installed along with it.

I am finding folders named "SandBlastBackup" that resist deletion. The existence of these sub-folders are interfering with the my automated backup and cleanup routines.

How can I delete them?

Short of doing away with ZoneAlarm's free firewall, how can I prevent the SandBlastBackup folders from being created?

I have closed ZoneAlarm and stopped related processes and I am at the limit of my knowledge of this.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you exclude it from the backup instead? Most backup software has options to exclude folders.

The folder is indeed related to Zone Alarm and not sure you can get rid off: https://www.checkpoint.com/products/sandblast-agent/


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Triple6 said:


> Can you exclude it from the backup instead? Most backup software has options to exclude folders.


The problem is in the deletion of the oldest folder as a new one is created. SandBlast blocks the deletion of the parent folder and all sub folders and sub-subs and sub-sub-subs, etc. In other words, one SandBlastBackup at any depth prevents the deletion of the parent. Right now, the only way I can delete one is individually, one at a time with a program called Unlocker.

The backup routine is one I invented myself and have been using for nearly twenty years. It works smoothly and has never failed. I'll get rid of ZoneAlarm before it.



> The folder is indeed related to Zone Alarm and not sure you can get rid off: https://www.checkpoint.com/products/sandblast-agent/


Do you know of a firewall as configurable and as easy to use as ZoneAlarm?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Windows has a built-in firewall what is more then sufficient for almost all users.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Triple6 said:


> Windows has a built-in firewall what is more then sufficient for almost all users.


The thing I like about ZoneAlarm is I can very easily set it to ask permission on everything and gives me full control over what can communicate with the internet.


----------

